# 595 ultra



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Well its here, and im smiling a little right now, i have the new wheels in the shed being glued up as we speaki have taken a few pics now to weight the frame (just cause i can) then build her up.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

slowdave said:


> Well its here, and im smiling a little right now, i have the new wheels in the shed being glued up as we speaki have taken a few pics now to weight the frame (just cause i can) then build her up.


Larger pics, please.

What size frame? What weight for frame and fork inclusive?

What wheels?


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Frame size small, 53 cm tt. 
Campagnolo record 07
zero gravity ti brakes
nokon red cables
chorus 32 3cross training wheels veloflex pave
zipp 28 spoke 340 front, 28 440 rear or,
hed tri spoke carbon
all with veloflex servizo coarse
deda newtons 46 o-o
specalized toupe' 143 
time trials profile carbon (cheat bars)
pic of me at the start of my itt equal 2nd ave speed 40.68


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

slowdave,

You look like a big guy for a Servizio Corse in the back. A Veloflex Criterium or Carbon might be better suited there, probably with lower rolling resistance and less puncture prone, as well as being more durable and comfortable.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah i thought that i have a veloflex criterium on the way, not i have to learn the skill that is repairing a tubbie (its only done 30km)


----------

